# Symptoms & Remedies



## Michael. (Mar 7, 2014)

.

Some remedies might actually work?



.​


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

If you can go the natural route you're ahead of the game. And natural subtances do often work and without the side effects of pharmaceuticals too.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Got this off Facebook this AM. Not sure how true this is. Noni?


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Got this off Facebook this AM. Not sure how true this is. Noni?



There's truth in that breakdown, Pappy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2014)

When I was young and working, I get a headache now and then.  I would take a niacin pill for relief.  I hate taking them because they cause an itching sensation and flushing...but the niacinimide (sp?) is not effective.  Don't know about migraines, these were just plain old headaches.  I'd take one today if I had a headache.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 10, 2014)

Although I am the unhealthiest person on this forum; I eat very little from the LHS; isn't that amazing?!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done you...keep it up!
i am eating Shropshire red cheese on toast, with a tomato on top!


----------

